# Double tail question



## ksd (Apr 25, 2014)

So I bought a double tail from Petco and he's beautiful but very shy. 
My question is his mobility. He kind of drags his back end. He can straighten out but when swimming slow he has almost an arch to his body. Is this normal? He prefers to rest on the bottom. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksd (Apr 25, 2014)

Sitting on the bottom








Floating 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

How much does he sit on the bottom? He may have a swim bladder issue. Betta I got had it when I got him. He hardly moved from the bottom and would sink.

Otherwise he's probably fine!


----------



## ksd (Apr 25, 2014)

So can you fix a swim bladder issue? It does seem like work for him to swim to the top. 
I'd say he's on the bottom a lot. He hides in the plants so I thought it was just being shy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

If he is new, he may just be taking time to settle in.

If it is swim bladder, try feeding him some pea. Thaw out a frozen one (so it doesn't have all the additives that you would get with canned peas), squeeze it out of it's shell/casing, and feed him a little piece.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Feed him a warmed up, and unshelled pea. That worked for me. Chop it into small pieces. Feed maybe 2-3 days...until he looks better. No other food during this. Did you just buy him? Mine came with this problem too.


----------



## ksd (Apr 25, 2014)

I got him this weekend. He could have had the issue from the start and I just didn't notice. 
I gave him some pea


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

He really looks fine to me. Not bloated which often causes swim bladder problems.


----------



## ksd (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok I put him in the 5 gal tonight. He's soooo happy. Initially he went and hid in the rock and the filter is too strong so I tried making a baffle for it but wasn't very successful. I'm going to try aquarium sponge in the filter to see if that slows it down. The instructions talk about a flow control but mine doesn't have the knob and when I checked online someone said only the larger ones have the knob now. Ugh. I've turned the filter off for the night. I'll turn it back on tomorrow while I'm working and can keep an eye on him. 
He has got to be the weakest swimmer. He has too much fin and not enough body or something. The tank I had him in before was too small and tall so he couldn't swim around enough. Hopefully this tank lets him get some exercise and strengthen himself. Maybe that's just how he is. I don't know. He can swim fast but he has an arch to his body. 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

